# Wertpapierkurse aus dem Internet holen



## Andron (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich schreibe ein Programm, das die aktuelle Kurse der eingegebenen Wertpapieren anzeigen soll. Ich habe schon lange gesucht, habe aber nichts passendes gefunden. Viele verweisen auf Seiten wie yahoo.de u.Ä., da ist aber nichts für mich. 
Ich suche einen Server, bzw. eine Seite mit einer Art WebServices, die es möglich macht darauf zuzugreifen und per SQL-Abfrage oder Objekt-Rückgabe aktuelle Kurse aubzufragen. 
Das Programm schreibe ich in Java. 
Bin für jede Antwort sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Andron


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Hier gibs ein paar Stock Quote Webservices:
http://www.remotemethods.com/home/content/stocks

Gruss Tom


----------



## Andron (26. Juni 2006)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Hier gibs ein paar Stock Quote Webservices:
> http://www.remotemethods.com/home/content/stocks
> ...



Eigentlich brauche ich Seite, wo ich Kurse aller an der XETRA gehandelten Papiere (Aktien, Zertifikate, Fonds, Anleihe usw.) holen kann.


----------



## javaprogger1987 (26. Juni 2006)

Da wirst du denk ich nicht drum rum kommen den großen Webseiten einfach mal eine Mail zu schicken - viele bieten denke ich den Export als XML Dateien o.ä. an.
Hatte auch schon mal das Problem, dass ich Daten (Bei mir waren es Wetten) brauchte, auf den öffentlichen Webseiten findest du eigentlich nie auch nur einen Hinweis darauf, aber einige bieten das trotzdem an..
Kannst ja z.B. mal an http://www.boerse.de schreiben..

Oder du guckst ob du entsprechende RSS Feeds findest - Hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts passendes gefunden..

Oder du benutzt sowas wenn du die entsprechende Aktie kennst und parst das dann(ist nicht so opitmal): http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/aktien_realtimekurs.asp

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Andron (26. Juni 2006)

Das mit dem Parsen, wäre eine mögliche Lösung, ist aber wirklich nicht ohne weiteres.
So könnte man z.B. den Kurs von Continental abfragen:
http://www.finanzen.net/kurse/kurse_detail.asp?AktieWKN=543900
Das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich danach aus der ganzen Seite die richtige Stelle rausfiltern soll.
Beim Laufen meines Programms sollen keine Internet-Seiten geöffnet werden. 
Da bleibt wirklich nur die Möglichkeit bei der Banken direkt nachzufragen.

Oder hat vielleicht jemand noch eine Lösung?


----------



## NomadSoul (26. Juni 2006)

Sowas in der Art hatten wir schonmal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/231798-aktienkurs-fuer-hp.html?highlight=Boerse


----------

